# looking for a pic of a Fisher MM2 for Wrangler JK



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Guys, I'm looking for a side view pic of a MM2 mount on a JK frame rails.

I'm retiring the old truck, cause it's reach retirement age(60).

So now I want to mount a 7'6" SD on the Jeep, but the local dealer says the MM2 mount wont fit a 08 Rubicon due to the sway bar disconnect. I bought a used SD with TJ mounts. The dealer is saying modify the TJ mounts, but if the JK mounts will fit I'll go that route.

So before I order it in I'd like to see where it mounts on the frame. I also have to work around a ARB bumper and front mounted trailer hitch.

Any pics would be great.

Thanks

Here is the old fella


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry early retirement is 62.

And I hate you because you make me jealous, damn that is a nice truck.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks. It won't be a full retirement yet, cause I still use it to move my firewood. I'm just getting soft and wanting real wipers, a heater and a radio.


----------



## jme4158 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hopefully this is what you're looking for. .. I don't know what kind of bumper you have but mine clears even with the shackles.. let me know if you need more / different pics


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Real wipers? Heater? Radio?

I know for a fact there are heater kits with defroster ducts.
Radio.....that's cake.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

jme4158;2087390 said:


> Hopefully this is what you're looking for. .. I don't know what kind of bumper you have but mine clears even with the shackles.. let me know if you need more / different pics


Thanks, that lets me know that it should mount to the frame alright. I have an ARB front bumper, so I'm hoping it will clear it. How much room is there between your bumper and the back of the head gear?

From my grill to the outside edge of the fairlead roller is 11 1/4". I suppose I could take the bumper and winch off for the winter if I had to, but it does get a lot of use this time of year.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

dieselss;2087400 said:


> Real wipers? Heater? Radio?
> 
> I know for a fact there are heater kits with defroster ducts.
> Radio.....that's cake.


Yep, I have the defrost kit working well, but it does the front windows only. It sorta sucks when you have to keep the side windows down to look for traffic when backing out the driveways.

Vac wipers are awful when plowing!
And since the truck is an all original 6 volt system, there are no wiper kits for it.

As for a radio, I like to hear the news while plowing, things like school and work closures make a difference, and happened a lot around here the last few winters. To put it in focus, last year we had 585 cm (19.2 feet) of snow fall, and the winter before there was 505cm( 16.5'). Our average snowfall is 300cm(10'). So far this has been a very light winter with record warmth in December.


----------



## EHoward19 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a complete setup for a Jeep Jk for Sale. Mounts,wiring, controller everything you will need. Send me a PM if you are interested. I can arrange for Pay Pal and shipping. 
Thanks


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

EHoward19;2092990 said:


> I have a complete setup for a Jeep Jk for Sale. Mounts,wiring, controller everything you will need. Send me a PM if you are interested. I can arrange for Pay Pal and shipping.
> Thanks


Thanks, but I already have one.


----------



## RickMcNS (Dec 18, 2019)

EHoward19 said:


> I have a complete setup for a Jeep Jk for Sale. Mounts,wiring, controller everything you will need. Send me a PM if you are interested. I can arrange for Pay Pal and shipping.
> Thanks


Don't suppose you still have this gear?


----------

